# تعليم بريمافيرا 3 باللغة العربية بالصوت و الصورة



## Elassal (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بحمد الله تعالي و فقني الله الي عمل Cd تعليمي لبرنامج بريمافيرا بصورة وافية و شرح مبسط من يريد أي إستفسارات يتصل بي داخل مصر 0101795171
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## foxec (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس القضائي (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم مشكور على الجهد المبذول لكن كيف يمكن الحصول على السيدي اذا كنت من خارج مصر 
تحياتي


----------



## kam_egypt (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
وأنا تمام مع المهندس القضائي :3: 
و إيه حل الناس الخارج مصر :1:


----------



## elleithy (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوور على هذا المجهود ونتمنى توفيرها في اسرع وقت حتى تعم الفائده

وبالتوفيق دائما..... :14:


----------



## Elassal (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*للحصول عليها خارج مصر*

يمكنكم الأتصال معي ولو عن طريق الEmail و أنا أرسلها لكم حتي يتوفر لنا موزعين بالخارج و هي بسعرمناسب جدا 
ahmed.mahmoud-soliman*vodafone.com
assal191979 علي الياهو Yahoo


----------



## تميم مازن (21 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## foxec (22 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا لتعبك معانا ويارب نقدر نرد جميلك


----------



## عدي حاتم (23 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء :63:


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيكم لكن لماذا لاترفع ملفات هذا الشرج الى الموقع


----------



## Amar Yasser (1 فبراير 2007)

والله يا جماعة انا عندى نسخة تعليم برامافيرا اصدار 3.1 فيديو باللغة العربية لكن لا اعرف كيف أرفعها على الموقع


----------



## Amar Yasser (1 فبراير 2007)

وهذا هو الميل الخاص بي لمن يريد أن يساعدنى لرفعه yasscivil***********


----------



## Amar Yasser (1 فبراير 2007)

وهذا هو الميل الخاص بي لمن يريد أن يساعدنى لرفعه yasscivil على ******وو


----------



## Mr. Data (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووورين


----------



## مامو (8 مايو 2007)

ممكن تبعتلي الاسطوانة علي الmail
ahmed_elkalashyat yahoo.com


----------



## مهندس شآمي (8 مايو 2007)

*Marketing*

سؤال للإدرة والمشرفين :10:

هل للمنتدى اي صبغة أو صفة تجارية 

وأعمال الماركتينغ مسموحة فيه؟


إن كان : نعم:61:

نستطيع الإسترزاق منه إذاً :77:


----------



## زيزينيا11 (8 مايو 2007)

xxxxxxxxthanks


----------



## زيزينيا11 (8 مايو 2007)

سؤال جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## foxec (8 مايو 2007)

can you send the C.D for me on my Email : foxec(at)hotmail.com


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (9 مايو 2007)

اخى الكريم ارجوا منك الاتصال بى على الرقم التالى لمعرفة كيفية الحصول على الcd ومن الممكن ان اساعدك فى تسويقه (مجموعه من المهندسين الاصدقاء يحتجونه) 0105368042


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (9 مايو 2007)

اخى الكريم انا لست اقوم معك ببيعها ولكن سوف اقوم بشراء مجموعة اسطوانات لى ولاصدقائى


----------



## مهندس محمد الجوهرى (10 مايو 2007)

ممكن ارسال اسطوانة لتعليم البريمافيرا الى الميل الخاص بى انا محتاج اتعلم هذا البرنامج بطريقه سهلة و مبسطة محمد الجوهرى mag_gogo2002***********


----------



## مهندس محمد الجوهرى (10 مايو 2007)

my mail and mobile : mag_gogo2002*********** 0020103446630


----------



## مهندس محمد الجوهرى (10 مايو 2007)

at yahoo.com


----------



## eng.b.m (1 سبتمبر 2007)

:34: _جزااااااااااك الله خيرا_


----------



## محمدعبدالله يوسف (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مفيش حاجه بتتعمل لله ابدا


----------



## ommo (21 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن تبعثه عى هذا العنوان ونشكرك مقدما
zzz_zzz7775***********


----------



## صالح سعيد صالح (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووورر يا اخي


----------



## جاسر العربى28 (14 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكى اخى العزيز


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (25 مايو 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الفاضل 
اذا كان لديك الموضوع فاعرضة على جميع الزملاء ولاحاجة للتلفون - وفقك اللة غي خدمة المهندسين - العرب


----------



## حسين البهنسى (25 مايو 2009)

ارك اللة فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## the poor to god (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس احمد ونرجو ان تكون بخير ونطمن عليك


----------



## tareeb06 (3 يونيو 2009)

[email protected]

fayez.abd(at)gmail.com


----------



## SAID_SHHT (2 يوليو 2009)

أخى العزيز أشكرك على مجهودك العظيم
ممكن ترسلى هذه الأسطوانة على الميل الخاص بى [email protected]
وانا سوف أرفعها على المنتدى 
وجزاك الله خيرا ً وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هديل كريم (2 يوليو 2009)

مبروك اخ احمد على الاسطوانه وعقبال ما نشوف اسطوانه بريمافيرا 6 منك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح علوي (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gouda_gogo (8 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## firasmza (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MIGO20 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hoss.kamal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## hoss.kamal (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ماتخلصونا من حكاية الرد دي اللي عاوز يعمل خدمة مش لازم ينتظر المقابل


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شنو القصة ؟؟ ههه


----------



## رمضان عوض جبريل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

(ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير)


----------



## رمضان عوض جبريل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

(ان للمتقين مفازا)


----------



## وائل بك فوزى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood idia:7::7:


----------



## هيسم سمعان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## هيسم سمعان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## mohammed12345 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحت م: أحمد عاوز الايميل بتاعك لأن اللي مكتوب مش واضح


----------



## محمد السيد عرابى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود ولكم فى ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## محمد السيد عرابى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا رديت قبل ذلك ولكن لم يظهر التحميل


----------



## هيثم سعيد رجب (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## هيثم سعيد رجب (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أستاذى


----------



## ايمن عبد الخالق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً ياباشا نود معرفة سعر السى دى وكيفية التواصل من خارج مصر


----------



## mohamedsamy1979 (1 يناير 2010)

رااااااااائع


----------



## hishe (20 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله واتمن ل التقدم والنجاح في مؤلفاتك


----------



## عزت منصور (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الصبري2010 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## الصبري2010 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اريد ايضا مشاريع جاهزة صناعية تخص العمليات الصناعية ومتابعة التقدم في العمليات باستخدام برنامج الميكروسوفت برةجكت ـ والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (6 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخى


----------



## civl100 (6 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفق الجميع للخير


----------



## samekhtiar (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يأخي


----------



## محمودعبدالله 11 (10 مارس 2010)

ممكن تبعت الاسطوانة على الميل الخاص بى 
[email protected]


----------



## mahmoudalmansy (11 مارس 2010)

مممممممممممممممممشكور سيدى القاضى


----------



## mahmoud_amir (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud_amir (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا , كيف يمكن لي تحميل الاسطوانة من الموقع ؟


----------



## engmohmahkamel (1 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك بشدة بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## mahmoud_amir (1 أبريل 2010)

خبرني بربك كيف نحمل البرنامج


----------



## Osama1212 (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وفقكم الله الي مايحب ويرضي
انا عندي ملاحظة بسيطة.انتم عملمت العمل للكل والله الناس اللي في مصر؟انا من خارج مصر 
ولي عتاب عليكم .
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## goldbrid (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة

مش هذه أيضاً من قوانين المنتدى 
واللي عايز يقدم خدمة ما ينتظر المقابل وإلا تسمي تجارة وبيزنس يا مهندسين
والسلام ختام

وأول مشاركة لي


----------



## هشام حشاد (27 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيكم لكن لماذا لاترفع ملفات هذا الشرج الى الموقع*


----------



## hassan_hsh (17 سبتمبر 2010)

حمرا وفيا تمرا


----------



## abdelhameid (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medo222 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اتصلت على الرقم الموجود بالصفحة لكن للاسف الرقم غير صحيح واللى ردت على أنسة


----------



## م/محمود120 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

عند انضمامي للملتقى لم اكن اتوقع ان يكون مكانا لتسويق السيديهات و الكتب و الملخصات و لكن من المفترض ان يكون مكانا بلا حدود يجمع المهندسين من اي مكان لتبادل الافكار و العلوم الهندسية بغية التطوير و نقل الخبرات علما بان المكتبات متاحة امام من يريد تسويق منتجاته وليس مكانها الملتقى و شكرا.
م. محمود عبد المجيد.


----------



## امير ابو الروس (17 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## foxec (17 يناير 2011)

thank'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''s


----------



## اسامة ابو الروس (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووورين


----------



## طلعت محمد بدوي (7 فبراير 2011)

أرجو ان يتم شرح ما هي أستخدمات تلك البرامج أولاً ..حتى تعم الفائدة و شكراً.............


----------



## a.younis (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (11 فبراير 2011)

كتر خيرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (11 فبراير 2011)

كتر خيرك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (11 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abdelhameid (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن الصفوري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جهد مشكور


----------

